# holiday treats



## smker (Oct 20, 2013)

this one is new to me this year, called carmel crispies but you dont use carmel.













IMG_0009.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 20, 2013






you make your own type.  its not over or under sweet, 













IMG_0001_1.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 20, 2013


















IMG_0002_1.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------



## talan64 (Oct 20, 2013)

You don't "use caramel"

You make it. 

Looks good, I'll be trying it.


----------



## smker (Oct 20, 2013)

real carmal would cool and end up as a brick all stuck together

a close up

this would also be good if it had a mild bite to it,  maby some pepper flakes ether for the heat but most likly for the flavor that it imports, if i make it hot its for new years or the super bowl tailgating













IMG_0001_2.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 20, 2013)

That looks good! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## old bones (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting the recipe.  Years ago when the kids were little,  we used something like that with popcorn.   Last year when I received my Q-Matz from Todd, I winged it and made a batch of Smoked Beer Nuts.  I used Almonds and  or Cashews and sprinkled them with Sea Salt.   After reading your post, I’m sure I used too much karo syrup.      You snack looks good..


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 1, 2013)

Just made a 1/2 batch.













DSCN8464.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Dec 1, 2013






My daughter, grandson and wife are running around decorating here today and everyone is eating these as they walk past. They are very good. Thanks for the recipe!!


----------

